# Freddies House



## jsp77 (Nov 23, 2016)

This was a solo visit and wasn't sure what to expect as it was in a built up area. With a little bit of climbing I found my way in. It has seen a bit of vandalism and the usual smashing of windows, everything inside turned over, but an interesting time was had.

So after doing a bit of research i found out he was a former Mayor and awarded MBE in one of the New Year’s Honours List. I struggled to find out how long the house has been empty, must have been a good few years, the calendar in the kitchen was October 2004.

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/Nfzq3p


https://flic.kr/p/PqJqgC


https://flic.kr/p/PtU9g2


https://flic.kr/p/PqJgpQ


https://flic.kr/p/NVrSsC


https://flic.kr/p/NVrR4f


https://flic.kr/p/Nfzcwn


https://flic.kr/p/PtU1Ui


https://flic.kr/p/PiPZ1n


https://flic.kr/p/NVrHmS


https://flic.kr/p/Nfz4Lx


https://flic.kr/p/NVrDkf


https://flic.kr/p/NekhHu


https://flic.kr/p/PiPPei


https://flic.kr/p/PtTQhB


https://flic.kr/p/PgejLs


https://flic.kr/p/Nek9sG


https://flic.kr/p/NekfUu​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 23, 2016)

That's a great house, a lot of interesting stuff. thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 23, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> That's a great house, a lot of interesting stuff. thanks for sharing.



Cheers Dauntless


----------



## Dam_01 (Nov 23, 2016)

Obviously no idea where you are but it seems odd for somewhere that 'nice' to be empty and unsold for so long?! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## B7TMW (Nov 23, 2016)

I love that reverse bay window. Great feature.


----------



## smiler (Nov 23, 2016)

B7TMW said:


> I love that reverse bay window. Great feature.



Yeah, me too, You made a great job a'that jsp, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 24, 2016)

Great report mate.done a good job on that.some lovely bits.love them windows.especially the convex window and round ones


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 24, 2016)

I like that, the inverted bay is unusual!
Want that garage too ;-)


----------



## Wrench (Nov 24, 2016)

Cracking post lots of interesting things in there but who left the toilet seat up? Hate that!!!

Cheers for sharing.


----------



## al Bates (Nov 24, 2016)

been in the joinery trade all my life, and first one I have ever seen, easy enough to make just never seen one


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 24, 2016)

That's a very nice house, worth a renovation. I see that the former gentleman was a member of the East India Club, jolly good show, chaps. Shades of Jeeves and Wooster here, I say.


----------



## Zorg2006 (Nov 24, 2016)

what a house, think I might have to move and if I cannot buy it, might have to look into squatters rights lol.... need a workshop too and that place has it all..... such a waste...


----------



## krela (Nov 24, 2016)

Zorg2006 said:


> what a house, think I might have to move and if I cannot buy it, might have to look into squatters rights lol.... need a workshop too and that place has it all..... such a waste...



Hate to tell you this but squatters rights for residential buildings were revoked in 2014 and it's now criminally illegal to squat residential premises. You'll just have to win the lottery!


----------



## Zorg2006 (Nov 24, 2016)

krela said:


> Hate to tell you this but squatters rights for residential buildings were revoked in 2014 and it's now criminally illegal to squat residential premises. You'll just have to win the lottery!



that's typical lol... always late for everything lol.. umm win the lottery sounds good to me


----------



## mtc3154 (Nov 24, 2016)

Love the House, Make a lovely home


----------



## HughieD (Nov 24, 2016)

Sad to see a nice house go down this path. Love the picture window in the bathroom. Good work JSP.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 25, 2016)

Great set there, looks a great explore


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments, I agree it is a waste of a good house and yes that inverted window is very unusual, bet they had a bit of trouble getting the radiator to fit.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice one and a great find.


----------



## Potter (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes, I really like that too, and the shape of the room. Goes well together.


----------

